# RCI exchanger apparently didn't like Disney's Old Key West



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

Unrealistic expectations and expected Disney staff to accommodate their needs.  OKW has limited elevators, and what is wrong with carrying a stroller up a few flights of stairs?  Having twins doesn't mean elevator required.   



> Review
> We stayed here Jan 9 - 15, 2011 myself, husband and 3 kids. We were booked from the 8th but I had called OKW and DVC to let them know we would be arriving early on the 9th and I was told no problem, our room would be ready. Not only was the room NOT ready but none of our room requests were met. We needed a ground floor or an elevator building as we were travelling with 1 yr old twins with a double stroller and we were told that only a third floor walk up was available. After 45 min. of the check in staff disappearing into the back we were finally told we could have a ground floor unit. *Obviously one was available all along*. After being told we would receive a text when the room was ready we headed to a park. Five hours and two phone calls (never got a text) later, we were told the room was ready - 1 hour past regular check in. Upon arriving at our suite we were further dismayed to discover we olny had 1 crib and high chair despite requesting 2 on-line AND when we checked in. Took another 25 min to get the second crib so we could finally put our kids to bed. I have no idea how a resort can justify not having a room ready for guest who have paid for accomodation from the previous day. Complaints to management and DVC fell on deaf ears. Interesting to note that we spoke to several guests who were stranded that morning due to a snow storm who were able to stay in their rooms at OKW and extend their stays while we were stuck all day without a room.The resort itself was very pretty. We were in building 50, the furthest away from hospitality, pool and restaurant so we chose to eat at the parks and did not use any OKW facilities. The resort is very spread out. We had a car so didn't use buses. We were a 5 min. drive from Downtown Disney and spent two evenings there which was great.We would not stay here again as there are better choices at Disney. Stayed at Saratoga Springs last year and liked it more.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like someone that does not understand how much moving around other people may go into getting them what they were demanding. And as you say, unrealistic expectations. 

I remember when I first joined DVC, when OKW WAS DVC, that if you reserved a Grand Villa, you were always on the 2nd floor with no stairs. It was a long time before I even knew that any of the buildings had elevators. 

No real complaints about the facilities, just the logistics.

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rick always asks for a third floor and doesn't mind carrying the luggage up two flights.  He likes being above the noise, and not below it.  

Old Key West is really wonderful, and we are going back in November and are so excited.  Our daughter and family will love it.  They have a 2 bedroom, we have a one bedroom.  I need to make sure Disney gets us somewhere near one another, but if they cannot accommodate, then we just deal with it.  

Needed two cribs?  Tell Marriott you need two cribs and see what they will do for you.   Exchanging into a DVC is such a privilege, and some just take everything for granted.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 29, 2011)

Imagine what the review would have been like if they were the ones stranded by the snowstorm and were "homeless" for a few hours........ 

Chris


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 29, 2011)

That's painful. It's amazing how some folks seem to feel the world needs to accommodate their every whim.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 29, 2011)

She probably is even unaware of what a prima donna she sounds like.

elaine


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great example of why any review has to be taken with an eye toward the intent of the reviewer. Here are unrealistic expectations at a highly regarded and demanded resort that ends up getting an extremely negative review for no legitimate reasons.  It will take 4-5 top review rankings on other cards to overcome that unfair report card. This is why it is SO hard to get/keep good rankings in RCI/II and why sites like Tripadvisor aren't reliable for rating hotels/resorts. 

OKW is one of the best DVC timeshares as most of the others have fewer amenities and considerably smaller units.  I guess they really would have hated those!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

Our granddaughter was not quite three our last trip with the kids, and our daughter was worried she would fall off the bed at AKL.  The bed was so high, the little angel would have certainly been hurt, so DD asked for bedrails.  The staff was great about it.  I could not believe how nice the staff was.  Disney has incredible service.  

We have never really asked for anything special during our stays, but Rick always likes the top floor, wherever we go, and with Disney, it doesn't matter which floor, because there is no noise above us.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe it's just an exchange thing not getting exactly what you want and honestly that's the way it should be IMO.  
I've always asked and received a ground floor unit in OKW using my DVC points. :ignore: 

As for the room being ready, DVC is notorious for not letting you in before check-in despite the room being ready.  :annoyed: 

I think they do it on purpose so it doesn't become an expectation.  
The only time I've been offered a room early is when I've done split stay reservations, staying in one room and moving to another.  
Like moving across the hall from a standard view to a Savannah view at AKV.   Then miraculously, the room was ready but I didn't expect it.   
It was also low season in October so that may make the difference.  
Split stays are common in DVC.  

Hopefully more people will be unimpressed with OKW and it will be more readily available for those of us who love that resort.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 29, 2011)

I do want to say that I think their unit should have been available to them as their *check in date was the day before *and they had called to say when they would be there. I would have been pretty miffed about that too. If they had showed on on check in day 4 hours early, then that wouldn't be DVC's fault.

The rest were requests and should not be taken as anything other than that.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder if the pillows were lumpy?  

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

> Interesting to note that we spoke to several guests who were stranded that morning due to a snow storm who were able to stay in their rooms at OKW and extend their stays while we were stuck all day without a room.



Note that these Disney employees were trying to help others who were stranded, so this puts a strain on available rooms.  Disney is kind of darned if they do, darned if they don't, in this situation.  It's as though this woman could not be happy, no matter what.  Cribs are something we would never expect, yet Disney accommodates those requests.  I can picture what other resorts would say, "You can contact this rental company for a weekly crib rental."

I always wonder what these exchangers used to exchange into this resort.    

Our daughter's in-laws own at an ordinary resort in the Colorado mountains, basically a very early ski week, just a studio, in Steamboat Springs.  It's decent, but it's just a studio for week 47, when snow is often scarce.  They exchanged into fabulous places the first few years of their ownership (never asked my opinion where to buy).  Now they expect the Grand Mayans and the Ka'anapali Beach Club quality of exchange.  They haven't been getting the good exchanges the last few years and are very disappointed in RCI.  It's not RCI, it's their week.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 29, 2011)

Geez, you guys sound like Cruise Critic.  I'd hate to be the one hauling two year old twins and a stroller up three flights.

I can't make it to the second floor without an elevator for various ADA-related reasons.  Thanks for letting me know to add OKW to my blacklist.  Are there any DVC resorts where I'd fare better?  Perhaps with lift equipped buses?  Are the boats roll in, or not?

TIA,

Fern


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> Geez, you guys sound like Cruise Critic.  I'd hate to be the one hauling two year old twins and a stroller up three flights.
> 
> I can't make it to the second floor without an elevator for various ADA-related reasons.  Thanks for letting me know to add OKW to my blacklist.  Are there any DVC resorts where I'd fare better?  Perhaps with lift equipped buses?  Are the boats roll in, or not?
> 
> ...



Disney accommodates people with special needs very well.  The boats are definitely for people on wheels.  I would never put OKW on a blacklist.  The people at the front desk have eyes and can tell when someone has special needs, especially those that are obvious.  

There are only two flights of stairs to the 3rd floor at OKW, not three.  The entire first floor of each building would easily work for wheelchairs.  Every bus has a lift, too.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2011)

I have had 2 minor issues during my 2 exchanges into DVC. Both were promptly addressed when discussed with appropriate managers. The front desk staff was involved with the first report and the front end manager directly for the other problem (whom I met without request while in the lobby). Both times, the problem was fully address and even additional items offer directly with additional unannounced items later.

*Like any time you have a problem, sweetness rules. *The staff member whom you are talking to, did not directly do you in. But they can solve your problem or know who can correct the issue.

DVC has been very nice to this exchanger.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 29, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> ...why sites like Tripadvisor aren't reliable for rating hotels/resorts.



I disagree. We stay 60 nights a year in hotels and I use Trip Advisor all the time in choosing where to stay if I am not familiar with the hotels in the area. You just have to know how to use the reviews. I look for an underlying theme and the reviews that are relevant to our preferences. They have never failed me. I would completely discard the review in this thread because it has no relevance to what we look for. There are always going to be some reviews that are not consistent with the majority either good or bad.


----------



## BevL (Mar 29, 2011)

I too use Tripadvisor for hotels and rely on them quite heavily for, say, a pre-airport stay to or from a timeshare vacation.  But like John, I look for a pattern in the reviews.  

It's usually pretty easy to tell which reviewers are just ticked off - inflammatory language, absolutely nothing went right, etc. etc.  

I feel that the original review had some valid points - I would not be particularly happy after requesting a ground floor unit in advance and explaining a legitimate reason for it.  And it is a big deal to have a ground floor unit in many situations - hubby can't do more than, say, one flight and we have a pallet of medical supplies that has to be schlepped to our unit so ground floor or an elevator is a must for us now.

THat being said, if I got to a resort after being assured that I would get a ground floor unit - which I would have definitely have arranged in advance - person's name that I talked to, etc. and it wasn't ready, there's a way to communicate (versus complain) to get what you need and a way to just tick people off so they really aren't very interested in helping you.  The tone of this interview seems to indicate the latter approach may have been taken.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 29, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> I do want to say that I think their unit should have been available to them as their *check in date was the day before *and they had called to say when they would be there. I would have been pretty miffed about that too. If they had showed on on check in day 4 hours early, then that wouldn't be DVC's fault.
> 
> The rest were requests and should not be taken as anything other than that.



True, their room should not have been given away but considering the circumstances and lots of snowed in people I can understand why they'd want to accomodate as many as possible.  
What do you do with a busload of people waiting for Magical Express with nowhere to go?   



BMWguynw said:


> I wonder if the pillows were lumpy?
> 
> Dave



Not if they got a remodeled room.   



Fern Modena said:


> Geez, you guys sound like Cruise Critic.  I'd hate to be the one hauling two year old twins and a stroller up three flights.
> 
> I can't make it to the second floor without an elevator for various ADA-related reasons.  Thanks for letting me know to add OKW to my blacklist.  Are there any DVC resorts where I'd fare better?  Perhaps with lift equipped buses?  Are the boats roll in, or not?
> 
> ...



Fern, Disney is VERY ADA proficient.  They do bend over backwards to accomodate wheelies.  I very often go with elderly relatives and there are ramps everywhere to everything.   OKW does have ADA rooms and I've used them.  They even have ADA Treehouses.  I think they definitely go above and beyond for their ADA guests.  That doesn't make it easy though as the logistics of doing Disney ADA style are still some work but they do try to ease the work as much as possible.  They do have free valet parking for ADA tags so that's a nice perk.  

Here in FL you can get a stroller tag that works like an ADA tag with special parking privileges right next to the ADA spots.  It has an expiration date but it's very popular in FL.  I'm sure with cranky kids in tow she probably wasn't the shining example of nice as she might have been without little ones to worry about so I guess we should cut her some slack.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

If every parent with a stroller required a first-floor unit, there would be none left for wheelchairs.  It's Disney, so of course there are lots of toddlers with strollers.  Our grandson is 15 months, and he is not really into riding in his stroller, nor was his sister, when we are at Disney.  Mommy uses the stroller for the diaper bag. 

I am sure that multiple requests for elevators and lower-floors was a big reason why all of the other DVC are tall buildings, all with elevators.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 29, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> Geez, you guys sound like Cruise Critic.  I'd hate to be the one hauling two year old twins and a stroller up three flights.
> 
> I can't make it to the second floor without an elevator for various ADA-related reasons.  Thanks for letting me know to add OKW to my blacklist.  Are there any DVC resorts where I'd fare better?  Perhaps with lift equipped buses?  Are the boats roll in, or not?
> 
> ...



Hi Fern - My sister cannot do stairs. When she travels with us, I always let the DVC reservation desk know and she has always been accomodated. I think that there is a big difference between needing downstairs/elevator and wanting it. Disney is the most accomodating of any place I have ever been. I suspect that part of the difficulty in accomodating her wants is that there were many people with needs who took precedence. 

I always cook at WDW and it is not fun lugging the groceries up to the second or third floor, but I have done it many times. I consider lugging strollers for twins more like lugging groceries than like having a mobility impairment - it is an inconvenience, but do-able.

The boats are roll-in and all of the buses have lifts - except magical express which is Myers Transportation and if you let them know in advance, even Magical Express will arrange to have a lift bus. 

Mobility issues? No problem
Behavior issues such as autism? No problem, use special pass procedures
Allergies? No problem, we will cook something special.

Not just the buses and boats, but every single ride that we have been on is designed for the mobility impaired. Usually there is a special place for boarding so that the boarding does not interfere with the general ride operation. Some of the rides are so well designed that the ride is accessible without special accomodation other then slowing down the ramp.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I think the reviewer had a right to be upset about her stay.  She obviously had communicated with the resort PRIOR to her arrival what her situation was and apparently had no reason to believe here requests would not be met.  Is there something wrong with expecting the resort to follow through on what they said they would do?  

Three young kids and a set of 1 year old twins?  Really, you don't think there's a mobility problem there?  I know it isn't the same as a permanent handicap but they DO have their hands full.  

It's hard to believe there isn't an elevator on site.  

If I were to ever stay at a Disney resort, yes, I would absolutely expect better than average customer service.  The same as if I were to stay at a Hilton or Ritz-Carlton.  The staff deal with families day in and day out - having a set of young twins shouldn't be throwing them for a loop.

With that said, it's hard to know how the snowstorm had affected their staffing.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Exchanging into a DVC is such a privilege, and some just take everything for granted.



Huh?  I feel bad for the person you're giving such a hard time.  I'd be upset too.  Guess I'm _lucky_ I've never had the privilege of exchanging into a DVC.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> I'm sorry, but I think the reviewer had a right to be upset about her stay.  She obviously had communicated with the resort PRIOR to her arrival what her situation was and apparently had no reason to believe here requests would not be met.  Is there something wrong with expecting the resort to follow through on what they said they would do?
> 
> Three young kids and a set of 1 year old twins?  Really, you don't think there's a mobility problem there?  I know it isn't the same as a permanent handicap but they DO have their hands full.
> 
> ...



I agree.  I'm still not sure why people think that a guests requests shouldn't be honored.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Huh?  I feel bad for the person you're giving such a hard time.  I'd be upset too.  Guess I'm _lucky_ I've never had the privilege of exchanging into a DVC.



It's a review on the RCI website.  She is anonymous, so  no one is picking on her.  

I think it IS a privilege to get DVC via exchange.  It's a great privilege.  That is my opinion.  How many resorts will give you two cribs for the week?  Only Disney!  Disney is geared toward children and because of that, this woman's needs were not special at all.  She was one of many.  

If she just had a one bedroom unit, DVC reservations say maximum of 4 for a one bedroom, too.

Her attitude may have contributed to her experience.  We make our own experiences sometimes.  I never make special requests, and there were extenuating circumstances for DVC, including guests who needed extra nights without reservations, due to a snow storm.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 29, 2011)

It's one thing if you just show up at the check-in time expecting items, but I don't think that's her situation.  What more could she have done?

Not only that, but it seems that DVC rented out her first night's room to someone stranded in the snowstorm.  It's great that someone was given a room whereas they may not have otherwise, but it was because SHE had communicated to the staff what was going on.  Unfortunately, she would have been better off not letting them know since she would have had her room ready.

I don't have twins but I do remember what it was like traveling with three little children...


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 29, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...Exchanging into a DVC is such a privilege...



You have to be joking.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 29, 2011)

Her original room was not a ground floor room, but DVC did manage to find one for her --- you know the one that was *obviously there all along*. Unlike other timeshares, DVC allows check-ins every day of the week for any length of time. The reason that I find the attitude so astounding to me is the resentment that a room meeting her expectations even though it was obviously there all along. There is no telling what kind of logistical problem meeting this request took.

I never said that it wasn't difficult to carry up and manage 3 young children and all of their stuff. She didn't have to, she got her ground floor room and is still complaining. She got two cribs, and is still complaining. 

It is getting what you want and complaining because it took longer than she expected that gives me the feeling that she is a prima donna. 

elaine


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 29, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think it IS a privilege to get DVC via exchange.  It's a great privilege.



You may consider it a privilege but not everybody does.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, please! She went to Disney with 1 year old twins. Who did she think was going to lug those kids around, to/fro the park, resort properties and pools all day? Was this not a self inflicted problem? If her twins were 4 or 5 years old, I bet she still would have wanted a unit on the first floor, too.

She should have hired a nanny (teenager) for the trip, brought grandparents with her, sister with older kids to help her, unmarried relative, etc.

I have been to Disney with a 18 month old. And his older 6 yo and his 8.5 year old brothers along with their parents and additional 14 year old niece (different sister's child). We stayed in a 2 bdr unit and actually had two cars. We did some of the parks, together. It would have been miserable if it had been just Mom and Dad with the 3 boys. Kids move way too fast and require constant attention.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Oh, please! She went to Disney with 1 year old twins. Who did she think was going to lug those kids around, to/fro the park, resort properties and pools all day? Was this not a self inflicted problem? If her twins were 4 or 5 years old, I bet she still would have wanted a unit on the first floor, too.
> 
> She should have hired a nanny (teenager) for the trip, brought grandparents with her, sister with older kids to help her, unmarried relative, etc.



Wow.

A self-inflicted problem?  Are you kidding me?


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 29, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...I never make special requests...



That is your prerogative but that doesn't mean that it is wrong for others to do so. Everybody has their own preferences. I often make requests and if they will not meet them then I will choose to go elsewhere where they will.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> You have to be joking.



Yeah, no, I am not kidding.  Staying on Disney property is special TO ME.  Stop quoting me and guffawing.  You are always rude to me.  If you don't like my posts, move on!


----------



## chriskre (Mar 29, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> That is your prerogative but that doesn't mean that it is wrong for others to do so. Everybody has their own preferences. I often make requests and if they will not meet them then I will choose to go elsewhere where they will.



DVC doesn't make guarantees of anything although they take requests but I do find that they really do try to fulfill the ones that they can.  

Sometimes they can and sometimes they can't.  
That's the nature of the club. 
With 7 day check ins and check outs it's gotta be a lot more work than any regular ol TS that has strictly a Sat/Sat schedule.  

Plus Disney IT is notorious for having issues and if they run the hotels/Ts's like they do the club ressies you know they're really working extra hard to make things work.   

I think they do pretty good managing everybody despite it all even though they screwed up my ressie in Feb. and my points went into the Disney abyss for a week. :annoyed: 

Luckily they magically reappeared just in time for check-in so alls forgiven.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Oh, please! She went to Disney with 1 year old twins. Who did she think was going to lug those kids around, to/fro the park, resort properties and pools all day? Was this not a self inflicted problem? If her twins were 4 or 5 years old, I bet she still would have wanted a unit on the first floor, too.
> 
> She should have hired a nanny (teenager) for the trip, brought grandparents with her, sister with older kids to help her, unmarried relative, etc.
> 
> I have been to Disney with a 18 month old. And his older 6 yo and his 8.5 year old brothers along with their parents and additional 14 year old niece (different sister's child). We stayed in a 2 bdr unit and actually had two cars. We did some of the parks, together. It would have been miserable if it had been just Mom and Dad with the 3 boys. Kids move way too fast and require constant attention.



Plus they had a car, so leave the stroller in the trunk of the car.  No one needs a stroller in the unit.  I think when you have kids, staying at Disney is the better choice.  I gave our daughter the choice of Marriott or Disney, and she definitely wanted Disney for our next trip with the lot of us.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Wow.
> 
> A self-inflicted problem?  Are you kidding me?



No.

I have been at Disney where some parents just dump their kids at the pools while they sit at the Tiki bar. Or the kids are sitting in the hot tubs with a parent splashing everyone else. Or the kids are alone in the hot tub - clearly against all the posted Disney signs (seeking attention from the other people).

Not all requests for room assignments can be met. Never were they promised a 1st floor unit during their phone in request. Having healthy twins is not an ADA mandated special needs condition. 

And as I stated in another post, I have been to Disney World with a 1 yo and his two under 9 year old siblings. Have you?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 29, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> And as I stated in another post, I have been to Disney World with a 1 yo and his two under 9 year old siblings. Have you?



No.  And at this point I think I'm glad I haven't.


----------



## Dave55123 (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't stayed at DVC yet, but I may in the future.

As a customer, I do have basic expectations:

- if check-in is a set time and the room is not available, the resort did not meet expectations

- if they say they will call or text you when the room is available, keep your word

- if it is available via exchange, it benefits both parties, i.e. resort filling a vacancy and customer needing a room

- I can relate to not being happy and spending my money elsewhere, i.e. dining off property.  The margins are pretty good for the resort, so it has a small impact

- customer service is critical regardless of the resort

My post is general in nature, not just DVC.  Not everyone gets a deal via exchange, I think most Tuggers get a pretty good deal vs. the general public and perhaps the general public has greater expectations as they paid hundreds more.  Just my 2 cents...YMMV


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 29, 2011)

I also view it as a self-inflicted problem, and I'm a dad with three kids under 10 that I've gone to Disney with. When you travel with kids, you have to bend, not expect the world to bend for you. You have opted to do something that is not easy. That's on you.

And while I love DVC, it's just essentially a hotel. I could never call a privilege to exchange in.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

> My post is general in nature, not just DVC. Not everyone gets a deal via exchange, I think most Tuggers get a pretty good deal vs. the general public and perhaps the general public has greater expectations as they paid hundreds more. Just my 2 cents...YMMV



I agree with your post.  Disney bends over backwards, believe me, and I think people generally have a much bigger expectation of Disney.  It's the nature of the Beast.  (Be our Guest, be our Guest, put our service to the test....only Disney lovers will get it.)

I think the limitations the employees have at times is something people do not get or understand.  Elaine said it well.  If there is a snow storm that keeps guest longer than anticipated, and inventory is minimal, the staff has to consider if someone else might need the first-floor unit.  They always have to be prepared for a wheelchair-bound guest.  I am sure they think twice before giving the last first-floor accommodation to a couple with little kids.  

This woman may just be new to timesharing.  After staying in at least five or six questionable resorts near Disneyworld and Disneyland in our lifetimes, we would have loved to share any DVC unit with our kids instead.  I am talking Celebrity, High Point, Orbit One, Liki Tiki, Grand Lake and a crappy unit at OLCC.  We stayed in some awful places, especially due to the inability way back when of not being able to choose where we want to stay (before the internet).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> And while I love DVC, it's just essentially a hotel. I could never call a privilege to exchange in.



We couldn't always get it, so it is a privilege to me.  We bought Foxrun in 2006 and finally got to exchange into DVC with II.  So if you are used to it, then it's something you might take for granted, or not consider a privilege.  I know a lot of resorts that never saw DVC, including my own Twin Rivers.  We could get the Marriotts, so that was a close second.  Now anyone in RCI can get Disney, but you might have to combine points to do it.  

I wonder if those who don't think of it as a privilege have looked at the price for a DVC unit, any time of the year.  The studios are about $3,500 per week from Disney.  Yeah, that's ridiculous.  

We travel to Disney 5-6 weeks per year, so we stay half of the time at Disney, and the other half we enjoy the other nearby resorts.  Not an Orbit One or Liki Tiki ever.  

Marriott is not as exciting for several reasons, but the television choices are better.


----------



## jackio (Mar 29, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> I'm sorry, but I think the reviewer had a right to be upset about her stay.  She obviously had communicated with the resort PRIOR to her arrival what her situation was and apparently had no reason to believe here requests would not be met.  Is there something wrong with expecting the resort to follow through on what they said they would do?
> 
> Three young kids and a set of 1 year old twins?  Really, you don't think there's a mobility problem there?  I know it isn't the same as a permanent handicap but they DO have their hands full.
> 
> ...



I agree that the reviewer had some valid points.  What if she had arrived at the resort very early the next morning? Or in the middle of the night?  She reserved for 7 nights, she was entitled to all of it.  If she had to go to the parks for several hours to wait for a room, she did not get the time that was she was due.  Although there are worse ways to kill time, perhaps those babies were tired and needed a nap before touring the park.  She was denied the right to use the unit dring the time that she had contracted for.
I have been to Disney with one 1-yr old and two others under the age of five, and it is difficult.  I don't think a ground floor unit is an unreasonable request, but the resort should have made it clear that this request may not  be granted so to avoid disappointment should it not be possible.

I also think that reviews like this are useful to exchangers because it provides information regarding the ability to grant requests that may make a difference to some people.  It is unfair to expect people not to express dissatisfaction over issues that are important to them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

> Not only was the room NOT ready but none of our room requests were met. We needed a ground floor or an elevator building as we were travelling with 1 yr old twins with a double stroller and we were told that *only a third floor walk up was available*.



They had a room, people.  They had a room, but she didn't want it.  She insisted on a first-floor unit.  Just because you ask for something via email or a phone call, doesn't mean you are guaranteed to get it.  You are all suffering from some belief that this woman was denied a room.  Special requests are not guarantees.

Don't all of you get disappointed when you don't get the best oceanfront unit on Hawaii, but then you understand as an exchanger that someone else has more clout than you (like that the people who own there get to have oceanfront).  

Rick always asks for a top floor unit.  We rarely get them.  It's pretty nice at the Marriotts to be above the marble rolling that goes on upstairs.  Sometimes we find out that the top floor are all 3 bedrooms, or penthouses, and we as exchangers cannot have those, nor did we exchange into a 3 bed unit, we usually have a 1 or 2 bed.

When we exchanged into Powell Place through SFX, we called ahead and asked if the beds are king or queen.  They said we were assigned to a queen, and Rick asked if a king was possible.  They said "there are owners here that get the kings."  We got it, and we LOVED Powell Place and would never say it was terrible we couldn't have a king bed.  That would be petty.


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 29, 2011)

If you MUST have certain things, you should buy at that property.

When you exchange, you are guaranteed nothing. Period. If you don't understand that, you will inevitably be disappointed.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 29, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yeah, no, I am not kidding.  Staying on Disney property is special TO ME.  Stop quoting me and guffawing.  You are always rude to me.  If you don't like my posts, move on!



I have as much right to post on here and voice my opinions as you do. 

It is not being rude to disagree with you. Disney may be special to you but it is not to everybody. To say that it is a privilege to exchange into Disney is ludicrous. Now if you said that it was a privilege for YOU, then that is fine as you are just stating your personal preference.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> I have as much right to post on here and voice my opinions as you do.
> 
> It is not being rude to disagree with you. Disney may be special to you but it is not to everybody. To say that it is a privilege to exchange into Disney is ludicrous. Now if you said that it was a privilege for YOU, then that is fine as you are just stating your personal preference.



You said in the Sally thread that I was the biggest complainer on TUG, and that all of the people on TUG together don't complain as much as me.  That's mean and rude.  If you don't like me, you are not the only one.  If you are annoyed by me, then why follow my threads and quote me 3 different times?  It makes no sense.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 29, 2011)

*Not only was the room NOT ready but none of our room requests were met. We needed a ground floor or an elevator building as we were travelling with 1 yr old twins with a double stroller and we were told that only a third floor walk up was available. 

They had a room, people. They had a room, but she didn't want it. She insisted on a first-floor unit. Just because you ask for something via email or a phone call, doesn't mean you are guaranteed to get it. You are all suffering from some belief that this woman was denied a room. Special requests are not guarantees.*

It seems that the first paragraph can be interpretted differently.  I understand it to mean that her assigned unit on the third floor was not ready.  In other words, unit on floor three couldn't be checked in to and room on floor one wasn't an option.


----------



## sungandjudy (Mar 30, 2011)

If I had a reservation and I was on time (a day late, mind you), and if the room wasn't ready I would be ticked. I have 3 kids under 7 and last thing I would want is to wander around the park, especially when I came 1 day after supposedly check-in date. Other REQUESTS are just that, request. But I feel that they should have had a room ready, snow or not. I am sorry for those people trapped in, but I feel that I should have given the room first. They can spend time at the lounge if necessary. Why should I lose my room? 

Peter


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

I read that a third floor walkup was available, but her request (demand) was for a first-floor unit.  That's the only way I can read it.  Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 30, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I read that a third floor walkup was available, but her request (demand) was for a first-floor unit.  That's the only way I can read it.  Maybe I am missing something.



That was the way that I had interpretted it also. 

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad someone agrees with me.  I was starting to think I was losing my mind.  

Knowing Disney so well, I don't believe there was no room at the inn.   I am embarrassed to say we stayed at Disney 14 weeks (our kids stayed at a few in there) with Interval International, and now with our future plans included in the number, it is almost that many with RCI.  We have never been told there is no place for us to stay.  When they had a top floor at OKW (ironically), we were told to wait a while for them to clean one.  The unit they had for us was too close to the bus stop, and Rick cannot sleep with bus noise (sounds like the firetruck leaving the firehouse without him).  

One late night arrival to Boardwalk, and they had just our unit left.  They had no intention of renting it to the couple in front of us, who were trying to find a room at the last minute, having arrived in a cab from one of the Disney hotels, which they said was unacceptable.  The couple was drunk and loud.  

Why do people assume Disney gave away this family's room?   I don't think so.  That would not be okay, and I don't believe it happened.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Last year, Ian and I had a split stay. One week RCI, then added on a weekend at BLT on DVC points. We had reserved a studio with MK view. 

I got the flu while we were there and had it really bad on the day that we were switching resorts. When we checked in at BLT, I told them that I was sick and needed a room immediately and that I would take whatever was available. We ended up on the bottom floor right beside the housekeeping closet and backing up to the bank of elevators. There was lots of noise. (And the noise did not bother me as much as being on the Turtle Cay circle did - I am with Rick, the bus noise is hard to sleep through. I always feel like an 18 wheeler is getting ready to hit the building).

I was grateful to have the room and to be able to lay down. I certainly wasn't demanding my booked view when I knew that I was asking for a special favor for the early check in. In fact, I was happy. 

I think that the disagreement over whether reviewer was being reasonable or not has to do with the interpretation over whether the poster had a third floor room that was ready and insisted on a first floor room or whether NO room was ready. I certainly think that if NO room was ready, she was within her rights to complain.

elaine


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> Three young kids and a set of 1 year old twins?  Really, you don't think there's a mobility problem there?  I know it isn't the same as a permanent handicap but they DO have their hands full.
> 
> It's hard to believe there isn't an elevator on site.



SO they are supposed to retrofit an elevator or two into a resort built nearly 20 years ago because a guest with 1 yo twins decided to stay there? The resort is what it is - a classic, non-elevator equipped three story gem of design that blows away the much newer and elevator equipped cookie-cutter towers that the vast majority of DVC & most other newer timeshares are now made up of. 

We prefer the old style, 1-3 story buildings of Orlando that have a feeling of community & some architectural interest although it may mean a flight or two of stairs.  If that doesn't work for you/them there are many of the newer, indistinguishable towers where you won't know if you're at the Wyndham, Marriott, DVC or Joe Blows Resorts as they are all stamped out from seemingly the same tired box "design".  

This "problem" was totally self inflicted and they should have booked a safe room at the local hotel suites with elevators and not messed with the far more unique DVC.  I still think the review was undeserved and the resort did what they could given what they have to deal with. I'm no Disney apologist but they did nothing wrong in this case and maybe only failed in that they didn't offer to move them off site & out of their hair. This is a customer that deserved to be "fired".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

John, you surprise me sometimes.  I had no idea you liked Old Key West that much, but I do remember your family owned DVC in the early years.  So you stayed at Old Key West as an owner, and it is a wonderful place.  I love it myself, especially the large washer/ dryer, the big living rooms and lanais.  It's just a cut above most of the others in some ways.  Some people think it's old and not as nice, but I think it has a charm the others lack.  

I definitely got your comment about how one or two complainers can really affect RCI scores and hurt a resort that otherwise is superior in service and unit quality.  It's really unfair.  This woman is insinuating that Disney had no room, when in fact there was only an issue with getting a room that was "stroller capable."  It's not fair to the resort, but DVC can take the criticism, while other resorts in the area would be harmed.

Elaine is right.  The real question is was there a room that this woman refused, or did Disney indeed overbook.  I am doubting they overbooked, simply because it was slow season for Disney.  It was January.


----------



## Patri (Mar 30, 2011)

I also think the OP has valid complaints. How it was resolved may have been due to her attitude. However, Disney caters to families, so they better be ready for small children. They want those families as return customers. Two cribs should not be difficult, and there was probably just miscommunication with the housekeeping department.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a question (and I know that no one here can answer unless they are actually the person that put out the review), but if you want/need to avoid lugging items (or kids) up and down the stairs, why stay at an elevator challenged resort ?  

I'm not saying that I wouldn't be disappointed if I didn't get my request, but had they chosen *any other *DVC resort this would not have been an issue as they are all more "elevator friendly."  This doesn't mean that it doesn't stink when you don't get what you want, but just saying.......

I'm obviously a bit biased as to DVC going the extra mile given my experience below.

You can request certain things regarding your room but there are no guarantees outside of getting the same booking category. Last year we stayed at AKV-Kidani and I had booked a 2BR LO as my parents were staying with us and wanted a little bit of privacy.  Checked in early in the morning (a room was ready upon arrival at about 10am), dropped our stuff in the room and quickly went to the parks.  

When we got back I noticed they put us in a dedicated 2 BR which I failed to notice earlier - my fault.  Not the end of the world and again it was my fault for not noticing, but I went to the front desk to ask if there were any 2 BR LO's remaining.  They were all accounted for both at Kidani and Jambo, but we could move rooms the following day if we wanted to.  No interest in doing that as we just had our groceries delivered and didn't want to potentially be "homeless" for a few hours the next day as we were traveling with a 1.5 yo and we were fine with the room.

Here comes the best part - after about 15 mins of checking around for availability and seeing what could be done, the manager came over and asked me what credit card I wanted the credit on.  Credit ? I was staying on our DVC points and the requirements for dedicated vs LO are the same - what credit ?  They ended up giving me a credit for one night at *rack rates * plus we obviously stayed in the room and kept the unit for the entire trip.  The *$940 *credit went a long way to covering our meals and made $6 beers seem a bit more reasonable   Had we switched rooms the following day we still would have received the credit.

Clearly they had a mix-up with their reservation system (Disney's notoriously bad IT) in the morning when they put us in that room with the wrong category, and I think it would have been reasonable to say "sorry, too late" but you can change tomorrow.  But getting a full credit for the night was way more than I expected.

Chris


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 30, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> Geez, you guys sound like Cruise Critic.  I'd hate to be the one hauling two year old twins and a stroller up three flights.
> 
> I can't make it to the second floor without an elevator for various ADA-related reasons.  Thanks for letting me know to add OKW to my blacklist.  Are there any DVC resorts where I'd fare better?  Perhaps with lift equipped buses?  Are the boats roll in, or not?
> 
> ...



I'm with Fern.  I don't think the request was unreasonable.  Carrying a double stroller and twins up two flights of stairs for their whole vacation sounds rough.  I would be extremely unhappy about it.  Their room should have been available the day before - not an after thought on the day of arrival.

Is OKW that special?  You all make it sound like some type of miracle exchange.  We've stayed there and I wasn't overly impressed.  They room layout was very odd.  Our unit was beat up and and was always either too hot or too cold.  It is a nice resort and staying on Disney grounds is fun but there are many, many resorts as nice or nicer in Orlando. 

Deb


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

They had a car, so why would they need to take the stroller out of the car and up the stairs?  Also, even if they took the bus, you can always store the stroller in the car.  A double stroller would overwhelm a 1 bed at Saratoga Springs or Wilderness Lodge, so the logical place is folded and in the car or a closet.  

People think nothing of pulling a stroller in and out of the trunk, but stairs are a problem?  You see people all the time going up and down escalators in airports (and Disneyland from the parking garage, too) carrying strollers, rather than going to the elevator.  

Old Key West is very nice and has some qualities other DVC's lack, and I think the theming is excellent.  I know they recently refurbished the DVC units.  I have been there about six weeks total, and I haven't ever noticed the AC not working well.


----------



## akp (Mar 30, 2011)

*Really?  I'm totally in her camp.*

3 small kids, 1 year old twins, 24 hours AFTER check out her room is not ready?  That is terrible service.  Just terrible.  

Never mind the stuff about the elevator and so on, but I would be extremely disappointed in any hotel or resort in which I'm supposed to check in at 4pm Tuesday and my room wasn't available to me immediately upon request at any point on Wednesday.

My kids are considerably older (12, 10 and 7) but there are still times when they get so exhausted that sleep is the only cure, especially after a day of travel and / or parks.  This woman had a totally reasonable right to expect her room to be ready with two cribs in it!

The only thing this reviewer says that is questionable is the bolded comment. It isn't obvious at all that a room was available the whole time; much more likely the 45 minutes were spent moving chess pieces around to give her what she wanted. 

Anita


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

The first floor wasn't available that day, but a 3rd floor was. They had to wait for someone to check out of the first floor unit and clean it.  Her request was not taken lightly, but she refused the 3rd floor and assumed that she would get 1st floor, so as far as she was concerned, her room wasn't ready. They probably had to get the other crib from the third-floor walkup.  How many resorts will give you one crib, let alone two?   

Do you always get your room requests for your exchanges?    

I would never take three little ones to Disneyworld myself, without grandparents or some other help.  Babies don't appreciate Disneyworld, so that alone would stop me from taking little ones.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 30, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would never take three little ones to Disneyworld myself, without grandparents or some other help.  *Babies don't appreciate Disneyworld*, so that alone would stop me from taking little ones.



Not to completely derail the thread, but I'd take issue with this assessment. Having taken my kids to WDW about 1x/year each (they are 5 and 2 now), I submit that while they may not _remember_ Disneyworld at that age, both of mine have _appreciated_ it at their own level in the moment. And I have the memories, photos, and video that keep it alive for us.

As for the OP, I can see why the reviewer would have preferred a first floor room, but I'm also surprised that they didn't have any other coping strategies for dealing with being presented with a third-floor room. An infant sling/carrier was instrumental for me during DD's first year (heck, I still use it now and she's 2) and made it possible for me to fairly easily manage getting around with a baby and a 3yo without DH's help. I also think that my perception of how Disney handled the situation hinges on whether a 3rd floor room was available at the outset - if it was, I think they were plenty accommodating.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been to Disney with 2 yr old twins but we stayed at HGVC. I've stayed at OKW and it sure wasn't anything special. The unit was nothing special and smaller than most 2 bdr's I've stayed in. In addition they charge exchangers $95 to use the transportation system. HGVC was so much nicer than OKW.

I think the OP had every right to complain. Carrying luggage up the stairs ONCE is not the same as carrying 2 babies and all the other stuff that goes with it up/down 3 flights every time you go out.

A privilege to exchange into a resort? Give me a break, that's what RCI & II are for.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

I should say most babies don't appreciate Disney.  Our granddaughter was 19 months her first time and loved everything about Disneyworld.  She remembers it to this day, and she got to dress up in her Cinderella dress, too, and had her pic taken with Belle at the princess dinner in Norway.  It is a great memory for all of us, granddaughter, parents and grandparents alike.  She guided us back to our unit at Boardwalk every day, twice a day.  "This way," turn, "This way...."  She loved the pretty elevator, too and had to push the button.  The other guests just smiled at her.

People expect more of Disney, and that is the problem.  They end up doing crazy things to accommodate.  One of the guys Rick works with at the firehouse booked a hotel room at a Value Resort, and then complained about the noise above them, next to them, and in the hallways.  Disney comped him a room at AKL, a full one-bedroom savannah view.  This was last May, over Memorial Day week.  

So all of you who assume Disney didn't have a room for this young family are possibly reading it as worse than it was.  

The Hiltons are nice, I like them as well, but the 1-in-4 rules keep us from the Hiltons much of the time.  Marriotts are nice, too, and I have never had to ask them for two cribs and two high chairs.  I wonder what they would say at those requests?  If they are out of cribs, if they even have them, then what do they do? 



> A privilege to exchange into a resort? Give me a break, that's what RCI & II are for.



I FEEL IT IS A PRIVILEGE TO STAY AT DISNEY.  I didn't say YOU feel it is a privilege.


----------



## sungandjudy (Mar 30, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> They had a car, so why would they need to take the stroller out of the car and up the stairs?  Also, even if they took the bus, you can always store the stroller in the car.  A double stroller would overwhelm a 1 bed at Saratoga Springs or Wilderness Lodge, so the logical place is folded and in the car or a closet.
> 
> People think nothing of pulling a stroller in and out of the trunk, but stairs are a problem?  You see people all the time going up and down escalators in airports (and Disneyland from the parking garage, too) carrying strollers, rather than going to the elevator.



To be fair, I think she expected to get first floor, in that case, taking stroller out makes sense. Having 3 kids myself, I can tell you that having a stroller is a definite plus. Not only I can stick 2 kids in there so I don't have to carry them and follow them, I can also put lot's of small bags (diaper, formula) as well as jackets, etc. I used to bring stroller all the time because I can just carry alot more.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pat H said:


> I've been to Disney with 2 yr old twins but we stayed at HGVC. I've stayed at OKW and it sure wasn't anything special. The unit was nothing special and smaller than most 2 bdr's I've stayed in. In addition they charge exchangers $95 to use the transportation system. HGVC was so much nicer than OKW.
> 
> I think the OP had every right to complain. Carrying luggage up the stairs ONCE is not the same as carrying 2 babies and all the other stuff that goes with it up/down 3 flights every time you go out.
> 
> A privilege to exchange into a resort? Give me a break, that's what RCI & II are for.



It may not be a "privilege" but why isn't it up to the GUEST to find out if the physical resort meets their needs or not? The resort cannot be expected to supply things like elevators when it was built without them. In any description I can find it states "no elevators".  Did they expect escalators instead?  It is a ridiculous "complaint" and to blame the resort is crazy. As I read it the room they were entitled to - 3rd floor at the requested resort - was ready. They made a SPECIAL REQUEST (which by their nature as special are never guaranteed)  and to fill that the resort had to have them wait. Too bad.  They should have made them wait a week. Do you homework next time. And don't blame the resort for your lack of preparation. Much ado about absolutely nothing.  

As for extra beds/cribs the fire marshall/codes sets the maximum number allowed. If it's 6 (or 8 or 10) it's the total count that matters NOT what size/age.  If there are supposed to be 4 then it isn't 4 PLUS a crib (thats 5 souls - one too many for the fire code). The resort would be liable in case of injury/death and I'm sure this guest would be the first to make that million dollar claim.  Again, you cannot blame the resort for limitations made clear from the start or legally required. The complaints are completely bogus and unfair IMO.


----------



## WINSLOW (Mar 30, 2011)

The reviewer posted  -"*Not only was the room NOT ready *but none of our room requests were met."

I take that as she had to wait to check into any room, as no room was ready for her to check into when she arrived a day after her checkin date.

This has happen to us at Tahiti Village, Las Vegas on an II exchange

We called the resort 2 days ahead and told them we wouldn't be arriving until early the morning after our checkin date (cheaper airfare), they said no problem. 

I asked if our room would be ready when we arrived at 9:30am so we could rest & freshen up before going out, they said "Yes, it's your room for the week".  

Well that was wrong, didn't get our room until after 2:00pm, they said it hadn't been cleaned yet?   Not that big of a deal as it was just the 2 of us and this was an exchange (can't expect much) but it was frustrating after calling & asking.

So, I can see where the poster would be upset about the no room ready part (having little kids with her), and that probably set the tone for all the rest of it.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 30, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> As for extra beds/cribs the fire marshall/codes sets the maximum number allowed. If it's 6 (or 8 or 10) it's the total count that matters NOT what size/age.  If there are supposed to be 4 then it isn't 4 PLUS a crib (thats 5 souls - one too many for the fire code). The resort would be liable in case of injury/death and I'm sure this guest would be the first to make that million dollar claim.  Again, you cannot blame the resort for limitations made clear from the start or legally required. The complaints are completely bogus and unfair IMO.



As I understand it, the listed occupancy at Disney can be +1 child under 3. If the listed occupancy is 4, then it is actually 4 PLUS a crib.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 30, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> OKW has limited elevators, and what is wrong with carrying a stroller up a few flights of stairs?



 
We owned one of those double strollers when the two oldest were small. It weighed a TON empty. I'd say easily 40 pounds or more.

I have arrived a day late before and been irritated to find my room not ready. If I've "paid" for a room that I didn't occupy the night before, I think I should be able to show up at 3AM, 6AM or any hour and have it ready.

I'm sure it was a zoo there with so many people forced to stay over by the weather.

Sheila


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 30, 2011)

> The first floor wasn't available that day, but a 3rd floor was. They had to wait for someone to check out of the first floor unit and clean it. Her request was not taken lightly, but she refused the 3rd floor and assumed that she would get 1st floor, so as far as she was concerned, her room wasn't ready. They probably had to get the other crib from the third-floor walkup. How many resorts will give you one crib, let alone two?



Did you somehow get more details on this situation?  You make it sound like this is what really happened though, if you read the thread, there are enough of us that think there wasn't any rooms available.   



> SO they are supposed to retrofit an elevator or two into a resort built nearly 20 years ago because a guest with 1 yo twins decided to stay there? The resort is what it is - a classic, non-elevator equipped three story gem of design that blows away the much newer and elevator equipped cookie-cutter towers that the vast majority of DVC & most other newer timeshares are now made up of.



I'm really not familiar with the resort but would have assumed (as with any other 3 level hotel), that there was an elevator on the premises.  Also, when the reviewer called the resort stating her situation and requests, I do think the staff should have explained that a first floor couldn't be guaranteed, if that was the case.  I sense that she had no reason to believe her room request wouldn't be met and planned accordingly.  I think the problem wasn't what was or wasn't there/done, but rather what the resort said they would do but didn't follow through on.

Of course no one can expect the resort to add elevators for her.  However, I think you can expect a resort a resort to be more responsive to family situations given the fact there isn't an elevator available.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> Did you somehow get more details on this situation?  You make it sound  like this is what really happened though, if you read the thread, there  are enough of us that think there wasn't any rooms available.





> and we were told that only a third floor walk up was available.


Clearly the 3rd floor room  - which is all they were guaranteed to get - WAS ready for them but they demanded something else which specifically was a request not a guarantee. 



northwoodsgal said:


> I'm really not familiar with the resort but would have assumed (as with any other 3 level hotel), that there was an elevator on the premises.  Also, when the reviewer called the resort stating her situation and requests, I do think the staff should have explained that a first floor couldn't be guaranteed, if that was the case.  I sense that she had no reason her room request wouldn't be met and planned accordingly.  I think the problem wasn't what was or wasn't there/done, but rather what the resort said they would do but didn't follow through on.
> 
> Of course no one can expect the resort to add elevators for her.  However, I think you can expect a resort a resort to be more responsive to family situations given the fact there isn't an elevator available.



No one at  the resort gets an elevator and many have small kids and/or are elderly types - 2/3 of the resort units are not accessible except by stairs. So how responsive can they be? How much more can they publish after saying "No elevators"?  When it's called a "request" that means it may or may not be available. Otherwise it would be a guaranteed unit type.  Disney is very careful to say "Requests will be filled based on availability with no guarantees".  Can't be much clearer than that - you choose that resort you have a 2/3 chance of getting a room that requires the use of stairs to gain access. It is not a question of service or responsiveness it is a physical limitation the resort cannot change no matter who shows up at the front desk.  Saying it isn't and demanding "satisfaction" for a self imposed problem isn't fair to the resort or the guest.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

Why would she mention a third-floor walkup, if it was NOT offered?  You are assuming the third-floor unit offered was NOT ready, when she clearly would only accept a first-floor unit.  

Room requests are never a guarantee.  We wouldn't wait all day for a top floor at a Marriott, yet she was willing to wait for the first floor. 

DVC is full of families with lots and lots of little kids.  It's Disney, so can everyone get a first floor?  All of the adults who are older and cannot walk stairs should have priority, but all of the lazy teenagers who don't want to do the stairs, and then all of the young families that have to carry their little ones up stairs, those aren't as necessary, IMO.  They are just stairs.  

Strollers are usually in the car and not the house, anyway, so why lug the thing into the condo?  I have never seen the stroller in our daughter's house.  I understand why we had to have it in the condo at VWL and Boardwalk, because it was a long walk from the car to the unit.  OKW is different, because the parking areas are right in front of each building.  It's a nice design and preferable to the others, where the car is far away, beyond the bus stop and the street.  

By the way, you have to take the kids out of the stroller on the Disney buses.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 30, 2011)

> No one at the resort gets an elevator and many have small kids and/or are elderly types - 2/3 of the resort units are not accessible except by stairs. So how responsive can they be? How much more can they publish after saying "No elevators"? When it's called a "request" that means it may or may not be available. Otherwise it would be a guaranteed unit type. Disney is very careful to say "Requests will be filled based on availability with no guarantees". Can't be much clearer than that - you choose that resort you have a 2/3 chance of getting a room that requires the use of stairs to gain access. It is not a question of service or responsiveness it is a physical limitation the resort cannot change no matter who shows up at the front desk. Saying it isn't and demanding "satisfaction" for a self imposed problem isn't fair to the resort or the guest.



As I stated before, I am not familiar with the resorts and with what information is made available to guest ahead of time.  I agree with you, based on what you wrote, that she did not have a guaranteed reservation and shouldn't have expected it to be as such.  

Perhaps the issue that I'm having with this situation is that I could have seen myself in her shoes.  Travelling with three small childrend takes effort and planning and not having the accommodations you anticipated (for whatever reason) can throw everyone off.  I'm sure it wasn't just their kids that were tired after their first day there.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 30, 2011)

It is interesting how many people have a different interpretation of the OP's review. The Disney aficionados interpret it one way favoring DVC and the others favor the OP. Seeing as the review was written by somebody else, we will never know what the actual situation was. I tend to favor the OP but it really isn't important to me. I guess what interests me the most is why this review was even brought up. It has nothing to do with anybody on TUG.

My only interest was John Chase's comment about Trip Advisor which I disagreed with. Also calling it a privilege to exchange into DVC was absurd IMHO.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> I guess what interests me the most is why this review was even brought up. It has nothing to do with anybody on TUG.



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gotta agree with the comments 'bout expecting 1st floor for a stroller ....when its DVC and there are TONS of strollers....

however, I do concur with issues regarding DVC on not having my room ready.  I also arrived "the next day" and notified them I would be doing so.  When we arrived, it took a manager to find our reservation, and to then figure out how "to get a room".  Took an hour to get a room and key !  Felt like they had troubles with "out of the ordinary situaions".

Was still so worth it -lovely resort, and a great time once we got in the room !


----------



## WINSLOW (Mar 30, 2011)

I have no idea about the OP's situation, but

I have upon check-in, asked where the room that we are waiting for is located.  They will not give you a room number, but will tell generally where it is (6th floor Poolview, etc.).  They know where it's going to be, you already have your keys, your just waiting for the text to tell you the room number.   If I know the resort well, and hate where they are going to put us, that's when we ask if a different view, floor, etc. is available, instead of waiting and finding out after checkin.

I guess I just assumed that she had asked where it was and found out that it would be on the 3rd floor when ready


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 30, 2011)

She called ahead and asked if she could get a room on the first floor...The person at the desk guaranteed it OR said we try to honor all requests, but nothing is guaranteed....We don't know which happened...*BUT*, do you really think this lady would be THIS upset about it, if they had told her odds are that she WOULDN'T be able to get it??

Then having to argue with the Desk Clerk about a reservation for a guaranteed ground floor room and being made to wait half a day for it...


----------



## Pat H (Mar 30, 2011)

Cindy, what was your purpose in copying someone else's review from another website and posting it here? Seems to me that it was just so you could bash someone who can't defend thenselves because they aren't even aware that you pirated their review.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 30, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> She called ahead and asked if she could get a room on the first floor...The person at the desk guaranteed it OR said we try to honor all requests, but nothing is guaranteed....We don't know which happened...*BUT*, do you really think this lady would be THIS upset about it, if they had told her odds are that she WOULDN'T be able to get it??
> ...



Ride,
The Front Desk staff at DVC resorts is overtrained and monitored by one supervisor behind every 2 staff members working with guests. Almost every word is from a script. A request for specific room type is a very common and normal - a request for a crib is most likely the second most requested item by inbound guests. 

The script for a ground floor unit would have the same words used as is on the website - try to be honor, but can not be guaranteed. They DO NOT QUOTE ODDS of getting or not getting a request honored - not a hint. On the phone or in person - you get silence or a stare - not even a wink of the eye or a nod/shake of the head. All scripted to guarantee that the answer is always the same for every guest.

As for this mom being this upset without being promised - oh, you better believe it.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 30, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ride,
> The Front Desk staff at DVC resorts is overtrained and monitored by one supervisor behind every 2 staff members working with guests. Almost every word is from a script. A request for specific room type is a very common and normal - a request for a crib is most likely the second most requested item by inbound guests.
> 
> The script for a ground floor unit would have the same words used as is on the website - try to be honor, but can not be guaranteed. They DO NOT QUOTE ODDS of getting or not getting a request honored - not a hint. On the phone or in person - you get silence or a stare - not even a wink of the eye or a nod/shake of the head. All scripted to guarantee that the answer is always the same for every guest.
> ...



I've got to admit...while i've never stay'd at a disney resort(i'd love to at some point) i've heard that script a dozen times in my short lifetime....usually its along the lines of 'we will do our best to honor all requests, but nothing can be guaranteed'...I've learned over time that that means its a 50/50 chance of me getting my requests honored....(I also tend to ask for the odds, numbers never lie, but never get a straight answer beyond the script)

But does EVERYONE know that? or just us people that travel ALOT? 

While i DO Believe she over reacted, an hour past check-in really isn't that bad when there is confusion about the room...and its not like they denied her the second crib and high chair...they sent them right up....I think that script is meant as a way to blow off travelers requests and to protect the butts of the resort, also it can be VERY misleading to those that don't travel that much


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 30, 2011)

Pat H said:


> Cindy, what was your purpose in copying someone else's review from another website and posting it here? Seems to me that it was just so you could bash someone who can't defend thenselves because they aren't even aware that you pirated their review.



Exactly!!!


----------



## akp (Mar 30, 2011)

*Ride,*

It was an hour AND A DAY past check in.  She was booked to check in on the 8th and arrived on the 9th.

Her review is definitely open to interpretation and without her here to defend, it is impossible to know.  I read it that no room was available at all, that she would have had to wait even for the 3rd floor room.

Others read it that she CLEARLY turned down the 3rd floor room that was immediately available to wait all day on the 1st floor room.  

If she chose to wait all day to get the 1st floor room, the resort did a good job getting her one and she has little room to be upset.

If she had to wait 25 hours past original check in to get to get any room at all, that is dreadful service.

Anita


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2011)

*I refuse to compromise the family by accepting a unit with ONLY 3 bathrooms!Up STAIRS*



vacationhopeful said:


> Ride,
> 
> 
> The script for a ground floor unit would have the same words used as is on the website - try to be honor, but can not be guaranteed. They DO NOT QUOTE ODDS of getting or not getting a request honored - not a hint. On the phone or in person - you get silence or a stare - not even a wink of the eye or a nod/shake of the head. All scripted to guarantee that the answer is always the same for every guest.
> ...



Yes & yes. They are almost robotic (but in a smiley, pleasant way) in repeating and NEVER straying from the company line. And that line is, without exception, that "requests are accepted but cannot be guaranteed". Period. No exceptions as stated above. No hints. No chance percentages. Nothing but "cannot be guaranteed". 

It is understandable that a mother is stressed and maybe a bit hyper after a long day, but we can all be 99% certain that no one anywhere is better trained to handle that situation than the Disney front desk staff. In fact what they accomplished was likely far beyond what most would have could / would have done (getting her a special & high demand unit within an hour of regular check in time - not HER check in time but the general one for the days regular rush period/unit turnover) yet instead of kudos for that they get ripped!  It's almost comical except people read it & think Disney failed to deliver!  

I give up.  It a good thing I'm not in the hospitality business as I guess my guests would be a highly dissatisfied group. Far too many have highly inflated opinions of their rights and importance to the world vs enjoying a nice stay at a world class resort in "the happiest place on earth" without complaining and expecting the world to change to fit their needs of the hour. Yikes!  Let me out of here!  I'm going to rough it in my 3 bedroom, 3 bath unit with 4 flat screen tv's, washer / dryer, full kitchen, 2 private balcony's up 17 stairs if the family likes it or not! So there!  

As the line in the hilarious "Mr Blandings Builds his Dreamhouse" movie says: 
"I refuse to compromise the health and well being of my family in a house with less than 3 full bathrooms".  Amen. Next some of those bathrooms will be up stairs!  The nerve!


----------



## esk444 (Mar 30, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Strollers are usually in the car and not the house, anyway, so why lug the thing into the condo?  I have never seen the stroller in our daughter's house.



Cause the stroller is usually filthy and covered with milk, spit, cheerios and various other munchies.  I like to clean it if I've been out all day and it is dirty.  I would prefer to do it in the unit vs. outside in a parking lot where I might not have access to soap, water, or a trash can.  

Plus, it's just way easier to set up the stroller, put your kids in it, and use the storage areas to put or hang loose clothing, bags, and the large number of baby supplies and accessories my wife insist we need, and then just stroll right into your unit or to your car.  Otherwise, you have to carry your baby and a bunch of loose stuff up or down a bunch of stairs.  I invariably forgot to bring something and have to do the trip multiple times.

If she asked for it in advanced, ground floor rooms are usually available because the lack of privacy from windows.  So they probably could have accommodated her and not had all this check in turmoil if they just honored her request when assigning rooms when plenty of ground floor units were available.  It is not like she's asking for a de facto upgrade.  

You think she has no right to complain because it is not guaranteed to have ground floor.  I take it as she has no right to demand her money back but she have every right to complain about it.  The complaint will not resonate with some folks, but it will with others.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by rickandcindy23
> Strollers are usually in the car and not the house, anyway, so why lug the thing into the condo? I have never seen the stroller in our daughter's house.



I would assume your daughter kept the stroller in the garage, which would still be close at hand. In the OP's situation, keeping the stroller in the car would not allow her to prep it with necessary items for the next day.  Not only that, but they were likely needing to use it to get from the parking lot to their room.

I would bet that by the time they returned at least two of the kids were sleeping.  So, literally, if their room was on the 3rd floor, how would they get the family there?  Would Dad take the toddler up, tell him to stay put at the top of the stairs while he went down to help with the twins?  Or lock the toddler alone in the room while he ran back down (very scary for the child)?  If the toddler was sleeping, wake him up and hope it would actually move up the stairs by himself?  They can't carry the twins in the stroller up the stairs so each parent would have to take one, all the while carrying the stroller itself.

I think the age of the children is key here.  I personally don't see it as a "convenience" as much as a safety issue.  She may have been complaining but she knew what she needed to make it work.  My guess is, if she really had understood she wouldn't get a first floor unit, she would not have stayed there.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> My guess is, if she really had understood she wouldn't get a first floor unit, she would not have stayed there.



And, if she'd known her review would have been printed here and trashed, she wouldn't  have posted it.


----------



## brigechols (Mar 30, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Unrealistic expectations and expected Disney staff to accommodate their needs.  OKW has limited elevators, and what is wrong with carrying a stroller up a few flights of stairs?  Having twins doesn't mean elevator required.



Ouch! As the mother of twins, I'm put off by this thread. It is not easy climbing three flights of stairs with one year old twins- with or without a stroller.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 30, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Oh, please! She went to Disney with 1 year old twins. Who did she think was going to lug those kids around, to/fro the park, resort properties and pools all day? Was this not a self inflicted problem? ...
> She should have hired a nanny (teenager) for the trip, brought grandparents with her, sister with older kids to help her, unmarried relative, etc.
> .



I believe the parents *made several logistical or tactical mistakes for this trip*. 

It was NOT DISNEY'S problem to handle her logistical problems of carrying her kids, transporting her kids or luggage (or diaper bag, snacks, baby bottles, etc). Disney was contracted to provide a 3bdr unit with plumbing, bedding, utilities, etc. If a family member was ADA qualified, Disney would have assisted in the logistics of the housing issue as required by law or reasonable requests to accommodate them.

Disney disclosure for that resort clearly stated no elevators. Disney did NOT PROMISE a first floor unit. The parents (yes, there was 2 adults who concocted this adventure trip) were the responsible parties who planned inadequately for a major trip with one year old twins and another young child. Meltdowns, whining, review writing and anger in trying to displaced lack of planning or responsibility on their part does not reflect on Disney Vacation Clubs resorts or hospitality.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2011)

[duplicate]


----------



## Luanne (Mar 30, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> I believe the parents *made several logistical or tactical mistakes for this trip*.



Too bad she's not able to benefit from all of the wisdom here.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 30, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Too bad she's not able to benefit from all of the wisdom here.



Hopefully she learned her lesson and books Animal Kingdom next time.


----------



## sungandjudy (Mar 30, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> I believe the parents *made several logistical or tactical mistakes for this trip*.
> 
> It was NOT DISNEY'S problem to handle her logistical problems of carrying her kids, transporting her kids or luggage (or diaper bag, snacks, baby bottles, etc). Disney was contracted to provide a 3bdr unit with plumbing, bedding, utilities, etc. If a family member was ADA qualified, Disney would have assisted in the logistics of the housing issue as required by law or reasonable requests to accommodate them.
> 
> Disney disclosure for that resort clearly stated no elevators. Disney did NOT PROMISE a first floor unit. The parents (yes, there was 2 adults who concocted this adventure trip) were the responsible parties who planned inadequately for a major trip with one year old twins and another young child. Meltdowns, whining, review writing and anger in trying to displaced lack of planning or responsibility on their part does not reflect on Disney Vacation Clubs resorts or hospitality.



I don't think they made any tactical mistake per se. I think their plans were actually doable, as long as they received what they expected, ie. getting first floor. If they went to the resort with elevator, none of this would have been an issue. Since there was no elevator, they made sure (or at least they thought they did) they have the first floor. Since they didn't complained about the stay itself, I am assuming that they survived their trip once they received first floor.


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 30, 2011)

sungandjudy said:


> Since there was no elevator, they made sure (or at least they thought they did) they have the first floor.



Here is the important distinction that seems lost on many folks. They did not _"make sure"_ they had a room on the first floor, they _requested_ a room on the first floor.

Too often, it seems, people think that their own request somehow obligates a resort to honor that request.

I have a friend who was irate that his request for late checkout at DVC was not honored. But, as we all know, if you granted everyone late checkout, you'd be inconveniencing everyone else who was, you know, wanting to check in.

You are not entitled to have your request filled.

You are entitled to ask and hope. Period. There are no guarantees unless it's part of your reservation.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 30, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Hopefully she learned her lesson and books Animal Kingdom next time.



I would suggest she book Bay Lake Tower and the conceignor floor - they have runners who run & fetch from various off-Disney store. And free beer. Of course, you pay dearly for that level of service. The owner of my local  Ford dealership took his wife & 2 kids to BLT - expensive $$$$$, but with small kids, he said it was a bargain. His brother has very young twins and is going to AKV's equalicant units.


----------



## krj9999 (Mar 30, 2011)

Where is the disclosure on RCI about OKW and elevators?




vacationhopeful said:


> I believe the parents *made several logistical or tactical mistakes for this trip*.
> 
> It was NOT DISNEY'S problem to handle her logistical problems of carrying her kids, transporting her kids or luggage (or diaper bag, snacks, baby bottles, etc). Disney was contracted to provide a 3bdr unit with plumbing, bedding, utilities, etc. If a family member was ADA qualified, Disney would have assisted in the logistics of the housing issue as required by law or reasonable requests to accommodate them.
> 
> Disney disclosure for that resort clearly stated no elevators. Disney did NOT PROMISE a first floor unit. The parents (yes, there was 2 adults who concocted this adventure trip) were the responsible parties who planned inadequately for a major trip with one year old twins and another young child. Meltdowns, whining, review writing and anger in trying to displaced lack of planning or responsibility on their part does not reflect on Disney Vacation Clubs resorts or hospitality.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 30, 2011)

Something tells me we've hit a wall on this one, and from both sides of the argument I would expect to see more of this :deadhorse: 

Followed by replies that do this :deadhorse: 

And replies to those replies that do this :deadhorse: 

As far as I can tell :

1) The reviewer needed/wanted either an elevator building or a ground floor unit based on the ages of their party.

2) Both can be requested, but neither can be guaranteed.  From personal experience as a DVC owner I'm quite familiar with how vague they will be about chances of getting a request.

3) Most people are not TUGGERS and don't do nearly the amount of due diligence that many of us do pre-trip, which often leads to surprise/disappointment.   OKW is elevator-challenged, a fact that some are aware of, others are not.

4) Bad weather was involved stranding people in Orlando - further complicating things.

5) Presumably they will not stay at OKW again, but book elsewhere, and perhaps some folks here may have even had their eyes opened to this and will elect to take SSR (or another available resort) over OKW for future exchanges depending on their needs.  I believe the reviewer even mentioned she'd go elsewhere so it's not like she's completely turned off to all WDW DVC resorts and it seemed like post-check in things went just fine.

6) Lower rankings from reviews like this likely mean more people that will shy away from the exchanges - leaving more available for TUGGERS :whoopie:

7) I'm 99% sure this person isn't a TUGGER - otherwise they would have chimed in by now.

8) Speculating on what was/wasn't promised or trying to interpret what was/wasn't available at certain times of the day is  

9) What may be a reasonable expectation to some may be unreasonalbe to others.

Chris


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 30, 2011)

logan115 said:


> 7) I'm 99% sure this person isn't a TUGGER - otherwise they would have chimed in by now.
> 
> 8) Speculating on what was/wasn't promised or trying to interpret what was/wasn't available at certain times of the day is
> 
> ...



No, the person is not a member of TUG. The OP pirated the review from some other web site. I have no idea why.


----------



## equitax (Mar 30, 2011)

*It is after all...*

The Happiest Place on Earth (Unless you are outside the Pinocchio Restaurant by Dumbo at around 2 pm, or an hour after most kids should have eaten or be napping!



rickandcindy23 said:


> Yeah, no, I am not kidding.  Staying on Disney property is special TO ME.  Stop quoting me and guffawing.  You are always rude to me.  If you don't like my posts, move on!


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 31, 2011)

ok - so i can kinda see her point about the room not being ready, you would assume they would be able to put her into some room right away, bc really she did have the right to the room the day before. now it might not have been a 1st floor, but i would agree that she had a right to some room right away.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 31, 2011)

*I think the horse may have stirred - beat it again just to be sure!*



krmlaw said:


> ok - so i can kinda see her point about the room not being ready, you would assume they would be able to put her into some room right away, bc really she did have the right to the room the day before. now it might not have been a 1st floor, but i would agree that she had a right to some room right away.



Reading somewhat between the lines the OP said: 



> We needed a ground floor or an elevator building as we were travelling  with 1 yr old twins with a double stroller and we were told that only a  third floor walk up was available. After 45 min. of the check in staff  disappearing into the back we were finally told we could have a ground  floor unit.


which seems to say that the 3rd floor unit, which fulfills their reservation, was ready but they refused it, demanded a 1st floor and that took 45 minutes (still not bad IMO considering it wasn't what they had been assigned) to get.  

I could be reading it wrong and I will agree that since their actual use period started the previous day they should NOT have been subject to having to wait until the regular 4 PM check in time. Their unit should have been ready & waiting since the day before.  In my reading it in fact was - but on the 3rd floor - and only that refusal caused the 45 minute wait.   Of course it gets back to the underlying fact that they never had a firm location guaranteed, only a unit type.  When they refused the one that was ready & waiting they took their chances as to when the replacement, if any, would be available to them.  Again not fodder for valid complaint IMO as it was totally self inflicted delay.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 31, 2011)

i think youre right ... looks like they DID have a unit avail ... so they really have nothing to complain about then.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 31, 2011)

and if you def need a 1st floor room, or at least one with elevator access, then dont book a stay at OKW, ya know?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 31, 2011)

It is a bit confusing...In this Line, she say's



> .* Not only was the room NOT ready but none of our room requests were met.*



So reads as if the room they didn't want wasn't ready either

when you read the sentence after it



> We needed a ground floor or an elevator building as we were travelling with 1 yr old twins with a double stroller and we were told that only a third floor walk up was available. After 45 min. of the check in staff disappearing into the back we were finally told we could have a ground floor unit.



When taken in order, it seems to imply that these were the requests that weren't met that she is refering too in this sentence...It reads to me as if, they were booked into(Only Available not Ready) a 3rd floor walk up....That wasn't ready...AND all the requests they had made, weren't taken account for either


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> It is a bit confusing...In this Line, she say's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That could be the case and if it is then I am willing to concede that they had one legitimate complaint. As they were scheduled to arrive to use the reservation the previous day & they say they had notified the resort that they would be arriving late that unit should have been ready & waiting no matter when they arrived the next day.  If the only complaint was that one they would have a case for at least an apology and, perhaps, a coupon for a free drink if management felt generous.  The rest is BS.


----------



## Patri (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread is getting too funny. Some people now could be clones of the OP, fussing way too much, and to what end? Move on to something else.


----------



## Mel (Mar 31, 2011)

paxsarah said:


> As for the OP, I can see why the reviewer would have preferred a first floor room, but I'm also surprised that they didn't have any other coping strategies for dealing with being presented with a third-floor room. An infant sling/carrier was instrumental for me during DD's first year (heck, I still use it now and she's 2) and made it possible for me to fairly easily manage getting around with a baby and a 3yo without DH's help. I also think that my perception of how Disney handled the situation hinges on whether a 3rd floor room was available at the outset - if it was, I think they were plenty accommodating.


I agree - the reviewer should have had other coping mechanisms.  They were there on an exchange, and the exchange confirmations very clearly state what you are and are not entitled to.  She called DVC, and had a notation in her file requesting a 1st floor unit.  That's fine, but such a unit was not available.  This could be for a variety of reasons - we know people stayed over due to the snow storms, but it also could have been an issue with someone NEEDING an ADA compliant room, as opposed to someone WANTING such a room.  Perhaps the room they originally intended for her to use was still occupied by someone stranded by the snow storms, and was not yet available.


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 31, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> They had a car, so why would they need to take the stroller out of the car and up the stairs?i


As someone who had twins and another child, just 21 months older, I can tell you that they probably _needed_ to use that stroller in their room.  Besides having to clean it, they may have needed to use it instead of highchairs to feed the little ones whenever traveling.  We did.  Twin babies and toddlers don't just wait contentedly while a sibling is being fed baby food.  A twin stroller gets heavy use away from home.  The older sibling would have kept the other parent occupied at mealtime as well.



timeos2 said:


> 2/3 of the resort units are not accessible except by stairs.


I'm not so sure about that.  There are relatively few 3rd floor units since portions of every building are only 2 stories tall and some of the 3rd floor space is part of 3BR villas.  Also, the final building(s) to be converted/added do include elevators, making those rooms ALL accessible to wheels.  I suspect that nearly half the resort's units would have been an option.  This is not an odd request.

The report stated that she was told her late-arrival (next morning, "early on the 9th") room would be ready and it was NOT ready.  It also stated that "none" of their requests were met.  She then included the fact that only a 3rd floor room was available as evidence of this, meaning (to me) that a 3rd floor room had been assigned to them for the week.  Still NO room was ready for them.  While they would have to wait around for a room to be cleaned regardless (which _should_ have been held empty for their early next morning arrival), they may as well pursue a reassignment to a better room location.  Anyone here would have done the exact same thing.  Posting about her difficulty in this regard is useful to any other potential exchangers with the same concerns - anyone who relies on having a heavy twin stroller in their room or who plans a visit with more small children than adults to carry them up flights of stairs.  And looking around at Disney, there are plenty of those!  So she was _right_ to post their experience.



rickandcindy23 said:


> Why would she mention a third-floor walkup, if it was NOT offered?
> By the way, you have to take the kids out of the stroller on the Disney buses.


She may have asked about the general assignment location to see if their requests were being met, especially after learning that the room they'd booked from the prior day forward was not available.  The review states that they did not use the buses because they had their car.  Some strollers, including twin strollers, come apart so that sleeping babies can be left in place and the stroller seat(s) moved into the car and secured without waking them.



rickandcindy23 said:


> what is wrong with carrying a stroller up a few flights of stairs?  Having twins doesn't mean elevator required.


My goodness, I wonder if you'd feel differently if you had to carry 3 small children and all their gear up and down a flight of stairs while on a busy vacation or if those were your grandbabies and it was your exhausted daughter-mommy who was doing it.  Surely you are not really that insensitive?  Just pop a 30 lb backpack (baby plus gear) over your shoulder... no, make that three of them... each time you trek up the stairs.  Now add the soundtrack of a crying baby who was just awakened from a nap.  Don't forget to smile at your happy place.



brigechols said:


> Ouch! As the mother of twins, I'm put off by this thread. It is not easy climbing three flights of stairs with one year old twins- with or without a stroller.


I hear ya, sister!    Mine are all adults now.  But I remember it well!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 31, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's a review on the RCI website.


Then it is copyrighted material and should not be posted here.

From the Posting Rules:





> *Avoid posting copyrighted material*
> Under modern copyright laws, anything you find on the internet is copyrighted, even when there is no posted copyright notice. Do not post copyrighted material without the express consent of the copyright owner. Short excerpts are permissible under the Fair Use provisions of copyright law. Rather than post an entire article, just post a short statement of what the article is about and give a link to the address where the complete article may be found.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lisa P said:


> Some strollers, including twin strollers, come apart so that sleeping babies can be left in place and the stroller seat(s) moved into the car and secured without waking them.



Those strollers are REALLY Heavy!  I'm lucky i only had one kid...and she's 6 now...but when ever we went anywhere i was able to get away with a small umbrella type stroller...it got to be a pain in some places where your rolling around on grass, the larger strollers are much better for that

I empathize with ANYONE having to deal with Twins and all the accessories that come with them!


----------



## Kay H (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I guess the OP will never express her displeasure about anything on TUG again.  She sure did get beat up over this. I think some of her complaints were legit.  After a day of travel, annoyances are magnified.


----------



## brigechols (Apr 1, 2011)

Kay H said:


> Well I guess the OP will never express her displeasure about anything on TUG again.  She sure did get beat up over this. I think some of her complaints were legit.  After a day of travel, annoyances are magnified.



The OP copied another person's review from RCI.com and used it to start this thread. The original reviewer may not be a TUG member or even aware of this thread.


----------



## tombo (Apr 1, 2011)

Not to be too insensitive but when you exchange into a resort your are only guaranteed unit type, not view or location. If they were DVC owners they should have priorioty on room location. As an exchanger if you exchange for a 2 bed room at a resort and you get a 2 bed unit, then you got what you paid for. If the resort can and will do location requests great, but if you don't want to stay there unless your request for room location will be met don't exchange for that resort, buy there. 

At resorts I own where the weeks float I expect the best units with the best views and locations to go to OWNERS, not exchangers. I expect to walk to the check-in, inform them I am an owner and get priority over exchangers on my unit requests. If some units are ocean front and some are ocean view, I fully expect that EVERY ocean front unit should be assigned to owners only giving exchangers the prime views after all owners are placed in the best locatons. Any remaining prime rooms can then be assigned to exchangers. 

When I exchange I assume that most of the time I will not have the best rooms with the best views/location, and I understand why that is the case at most resorts. As an owner I don't want to have a parking lot view and sit next to someone at the pool that has the same type unit oceanfront obtained on an exchange. As an owner I expect to have better location/view than an exchanger gets. Ownership should and usually does have it's priviledges.

If you have children or you are older and feel that having to climb stairs to get to your room would ruin your vacation, don't exchange into resorts that have buildings with no elevators. If you do exchange and the resort can't or won't accomodate your requests you placed yourself in that position when you read the resort description and exchanged for it anyway. It is your fault, not the resorts. Now if you own at a resort and they refuse to try to accomodate your requests, well that is a different story. JMHO


----------



## linsj (Apr 1, 2011)

Copying someone else's entire review from somewhere else without the writer's permission is, indeed, a violation of copyright law. Unfortunately, this kind of wholesale copying (not necessarily of a review) is common on the Web but that doesn't make it right. Then to tear it apart when the writer isn't here to defend herself or reply to comments is ethically unfair. This thread should be closed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have asked Makai Guy to close the thread and delete the RCI review.  

I wanted to explain why it will be closed.  I believe the copyrighted material should be deleted, and the thread will no longer make sense.


----------



## tombo (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not a lawyer but to the best of my knowledge excerpts or whole reviews can be quoted without copyright violoations as long as the quote is referenced as to where it came from. Otherwise quotes from books, movies, TV could not be printed in Newspapers etc. As long as the quote was identified as a quote from RCI, I think that you can quote it and discuss it. Of course a lawyer might tell me I am way off base, but I think I am correct.

 My wife is currently working on her Master's and her papers contain a lot of quotes which are put into quotation marks and referenced. In fact they have a computerized plagiarism check and the paper is submitted and if phrases or series of phrases are too similar the paper must be amended or it will not be accepted. However exact quotes from articles which are referenced are fine. 

Quote from University of pittsburg web site listed below: 
"Copyright protection exists from the moment a work is created in fixed—or tangible—form, and authors automatically hold the copyright to their material (authors may thereafter transfer their rights to other parties, as they commonly do in publishing contracts). Protection, however, exists only for the particular expression of ideas, not for the ideas themselves, so only verbatim use of copyrighted material need be cleared. Yet authors are free to quote even verbatim small amounts of copyrighted published material under the doctrine of “fair use.”

...Although there is no precise definition of the concept of fair use, there are some informal quantitative rules of thumb that we can apply: prose quotations of more than 500 words in one passage or 2,000 words throughout the manuscript, if from a single copyrighted source, probably ought to be cleared."


http://www.pitt.edu/~graduate/etd/copyright.html

Since the OP identified this as an RCI quote from the beginning, I would assume nothing wrong was done and there is no reason to delete it or shut the thread.


----------

